# Couple (Permaculturists) Seek Shortish-Term Rental Or Work-Trade



## polypus74 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

I'm currently researching a move to Portugal with my wife, 2 boxer dogs, and 2 cats. We are planning on planting an organic/permaculture vineyard, orchard, and food forest somewhere around Coimbra. I'm a French national and an artist/musician/programmer, my wife is an Australian national and a viticulturist by trade. Our dogs and cats are outdoor living and livestock trained, they presently protect our chickens from coyotes here in the Mexican valley where we live.

What I hope to find is a place to rent while I search for a property to purchase. My wife will be staying in the UK for a few years but will be visiting often (every 3 or 4 weeks). The dogs and cats would have to be able to stay with me, but could be in an enclosure or pen. The place does not have to be fancy at all. I'm fine with a yurt/caravan and a compost toilet if need be. Even just a spot to pitch my own tent would do. I'm also open to some kind of work-trade/woofing situation instead of rent if that is more suitable. I hope to be in Portugal by August/September sometime.

If anybody has such a place to offer, or knows of somebody who might, I'd be very grateful if you would let me know.

Thanks & Greetings


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try the Wwoofing sites most have Portuguese offerings, this is a dedicated Portugal one WWOOF Portugal: Home

Don't forget the chipping, inoculations, rabies requirements for animals EU entry and transport cost


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

:welcome: Polypus from another boxer Mum & Dad....we have three all rescues.

In a bit of a hurry right now but will speak later.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

It's good to bring some income from abroad for their livelihood since the level of work is difficult in Portugal, I know an exploration of a Dutch couple (here near Cernache Bonjardim) selling wine abroad and has won several international awards. 
If you think establish his own vineyard I believe you can succeed because Portuguese wines have been increasingly accepted abroad.


----------

